# Theme Songs for Types



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I know theres been like a billion threads like this now but I don't wanna revive them. I'll use this to post themes for mainly MBTI types.

More Touhou themes.
SJ-

* *





ISTJ: 



 (Shanghai Alice of Meiji 17)
ISFJ: 



 (Night Sakura of Dead Spirits)
ESTJ: 



 (Fate of Sixty Years)
ESFJ: 



 (Candid Friend)


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

SP

* *





ISTP: 



 (Lunar Clock ~ Luna Dial)
ISFP: 



 (Phantom Ensemble)
ESTP: 



 (Hiroari shoots a Strange Bird ~ Til When?)
ESFP: 



 (Corpse Voyage ~ Be of Good Cheer!)


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

NT-

* *





INTP: 



 (Locked Girl ~ The Girl's Secret Room)
INTJ: 



 (Kobito of the Shining Needle ~ Little Princess)
ENTJ: 



 (Septette for the Dead Princess)
ENTP: 



 (Necrofantasia)


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

NF

* *





INFP: 



 (Hartmann's Youkai Girl)
ENFP: 



 (Beloved Tomboyish Girl)
ENFJ: 



 (Border of Life)
INFJ: 



 (Doll Judgement)


----------

